# [OT] http://http:// - ciekawostka :>

## ketjow

wejdzcie sobie na tego linka:

http://http://www.byleco.pl

przy czym "dziala" to tylko w firefoxie..  :Smile:  dosc ciekawe zjawisko (w kazdej przegladarce inaczej pokazuje), zastanawiam sie czy to przekierowanie to bug w parserze firefoxa, czy cos dziwnego jest zarejestrowane w dns'ach? nie mam pojecia co o tym myslec  :Wink: 

----------

## piotrek_123

No ja powiem tylko tyle:

- Meeega LOL  :Very Happy: 

Pozdroofki

----------

## Strus

Nie rozumiem Was ? Co w tym dziwnego ?

Wiecie co robi Firefox po wpisaniu do URL nie istniejącej domeny lub jakiegoś ciągu znaków ? Na pasku stanu widać co robi   :Wink: 

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> czy to przekierowanie to bug w parserze firefoxa

 

To zamierzone działanie. Często z tego korzystam...

Kto już zna odpowiedź ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Strus

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 

 

No dobra nawet nasz mod nie wie.. To ja powiem   :Smile: 

Firefox ma podpięte pod URL Googlowskii "szczęśliwy traf" a pomnieważ www.microsoft.com ma PR 10 ne ma się co dziwić że po wpisaniu http odpala się mscom   :Wink: 

Odp: 

http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=http%3A%2F%2F&btnG=Szukaj+z+Google&lr=

----------

## ketjow

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    
> 
> No dobra nawet nasz mod nie wie.. To ja powiem  
> 
> Firefox ma podpięte pod URL Googlowskii "szczęśliwy traf" a pomnieważ www.microsoft.com ma PR 10 ne ma się co dziwić że po wpisaniu http odpala się mscom  
> ...

 LOL  :Very Happy:  faktycznie - nie pomyslalem  :Smile:  ale smiesznie to wyglada na pierwszy rzut oka :]

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*    No dobra nawet nasz mod nie wie..

 

Jestem tylko modem...  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

Tylko to nie zawsze zadziała. Pierszeństwo ma keywords z bookmarksów. Jeśli chodzi o priorytet wygląda to tak:

Wpisujemy coś w URL

if(keyword == URL) załaduj stronę z bookmarksów

else wyświetl pierwszy wynik w googlu na zadany string

btw ja mam ustawione tak, że jak wpiszę w URL fg to załaduje mi się https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=45

Fajne nie ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ketjow

fajne  :Smile: 

a co do http://http to momi zdaniem przegiecie ze jako 1. pozycje znajduje microsofta.. ha! czyzbysmy odkryli tajemnice popularnosci billa g. z r. ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a co do http://http to momi zdaniem przegiecie ze jako 1. pozycje znajduje microsofta.. 

 

Witryna tych partaczy z Redmond ma PR 10. Dziesięć to full, więcej się nie da, pewnie dlatego..

----------

## ketjow

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *ketjow wrote:*   
> 
> a co do http://http to momi zdaniem przegiecie ze jako 1. pozycje znajduje microsofta..  
> 
> Witryna tych partaczy z Redmond ma PR 10. Dziesięć to full, więcej się nie da, pewnie dlatego..

 

ee.. microsoft ma 9 :> ale to i tak za duzo jak na moj gust

http://www.top25web.com/pagerank.php

----------

## nelchael

A 3 to duzo?

----------

## Strus

Faktycznie, partacze z Redmond mają 9, ale w tamtym roku było 10. Na początku tego było przetasowanie w engine googla i to pewnie dlatego.

Jak na Twoją stronę Nelchael to nieźle.

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Jak na Twoją stronę Nelchael to nieźle.

 

Czuje sie dowartosciowany  :Wink: 

PS. [OT]

----------

